# Did anyone take the Petroleum Exam?



## Freon (Oct 30, 2008)

Ladies, Gentlemen &amp; Fudgy,

A friend of mine is looking at getting his PE. He works and has a degree in Petroleum Engineering; but the only prep resource we can find on line comes from the SPE. Is it any good?

Freon


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2008)

wtf?

He might want to take some other exam, if it is a state like mine where a licensed engineer is a licensed engineer. I work fire protection but took the mechanical exam because there wasn't much stuff to study for the FPE examp, and what there was was riddled with errors.


----------



## Freon (Oct 30, 2008)

That is what he is worried about. Texas is a "one license" state, so he might be able to get by in the mechanical field.

Freon


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2008)

I highly recommend it. I was amazed how fast it came back to me, even after twenty years.


----------



## aae417 (May 13, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I'm on this forum looking for informaiton on the Petroleum exam since I'm planning to take it in October. The SPE guide is disappointing. Same information as is on the NCEES website covering exam instructions, no review of any technical material, and 40 practice problems.... its an 80 question test and the only study guide I've found only has 40 practice questions?!?! It does have a very extensive list of books that can be used as reference material but its way more than someone could feasibly use. I am signing up for Bing Wines review class, which as far as I can find is the only petroleum review course in the nation! I'm frustrated there is so little information available.


----------



## txaggie04PE (May 20, 2010)

aae417 said:


> I know this is an old post but I'm on this forum looking for informaiton on the Petroleum exam since I'm planning to take it in October. The SPE guide is disappointing. Same information as is on the NCEES website covering exam instructions, no review of any technical material, and 40 practice problems.... its an 80 question test and the only study guide I've found only has 40 practice questions?!?! It does have a very extensive list of books that can be used as reference material but its way more than someone could feasibly use. I am signing up for Bing Wines review class, which as far as I can find is the only petroleum review course in the nation! I'm frustrated there is so little information available.



Some companies offer in house courses for employees that they sell seats for to other people. I know Anadarko in Houston does this. I would not be surprised to find out if the majors had these as well.


----------

